# Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch - 7 night Studio Reduced to $639



## SunandFun83 (Jun 30, 2014)

Get a break from summer in the San Antonio Hill Country.  The Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch has a great pool complex and Lazy River.  Spoil yourself at the spa or play a little golf.

The resort is convenient to Sea World, The Alamo, San Antonio River Walk.

Available 7 night studio reservations are
8/23
8/24
8/29
8/30

I can also do a four night _[Deleted - Please note the $100/night maximum with fees all in.]_


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Still Available - Still pool weather*

This is a great Hyatt Quality resort.  If you want to kick back by the pool, you will love the pool weather this time of year.


----------



## LibbyHope (Jul 12, 2014)

Do you have anything earlier in august? I'm interested in the 1br.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Resort is sold out except 8/23 and later*

The july and early August reservations are all gone.  Try the late August , it is a great value.


----------



## LibbyHope (Jul 13, 2014)

Wish I could, but my kids start school on the 25th


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Eureka!  Means " I found it " in Greek*



LibbyHope said:


> Wish I could, but my kids start school on the 25th



I found early August reservation for before school starts.  One BR for three nights 8/9-8/12.

No harm in asking.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Studiio still available in September weeks*

The studio and four night mid-week are still available for most September dates.


----------



## LibbyHope (Jul 21, 2014)

How much for the 3 nights, 8/9-8/12??


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jul 21, 2014)

*sorry 8/9-8/12 rented*

I do not check the post here eery day or during the day.  Membership to TUG Forums is free and allows you to send PM or Email to other TUGGERS.

Membership to TUG is just $25 or so, so cheap I do not know.  I recommend you at least join forums.  Join TUG to support the work these volunteers do and to read the reviews.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 21, 2014)

SunandFun83 said:


> Membership to TUG is just $25 or so, so cheap I do not know.


It's an even better bargain--it's only $15.


----------

